# Sex and the single mullah



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dr. Izzat Atiya, lecturer at Cairo's al-Azhar University

In 2007, Atiya was responding to a question of whether it's permissible for a woman to work alone with a man in an office setting, or reveal her hair in front of him. His not-so-elegant solution was that such an arrangement would be acceptable if the woman fed the man "directly from her breast" at least five times, thus making them essentially family members. 



the rest of the article Sex and the Single Mullah - By Joshua Keating | Foreign Policy


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

Essentially family members.. *_*


----------

